
Ask HN: ReCAPTCHA Alternatives? - mrskitch
Wondering if there&#x27;s anything else out there, or if big G owns the &quot;anti-bot&quot; market.
======
mtmail
Similar 3 months ago "Ask HN: A Good Alternative for ReCaptcha?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20058697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20058697)
and "You probably don’t need ReCAPTCHA"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20158386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20158386)

I saw [https://hcaptcha.com/](https://hcaptcha.com/) mentioned earlier but
haven't tried it myself yet.

------
Khelouiati
code all alone, it's very easy

~~~
ktpsns
There is truth in this troll post: An individual and creative captcha solution
won't be the target of mass attacks. If it requires to write a new program to
solve it, and there is little gain (like _only_ the ability to put spam on
your blog post), chances are high a solution will hold.

A particular domain specific examples are math captchas such as
[https://math.stackexchange.com/questions/2266227/solving-
mat...](https://math.stackexchange.com/questions/2266227/solving-math-captcha-
involving-a-limit-and-sin1-x) or [https://packagist.org/packages/cismonx/math-
captcha-polynomi...](https://packagist.org/packages/cismonx/math-captcha-
polynomial-integral) . While in general such captchas are seen as ridiculous,
they ask for domain specific knowledge. A person who comments on a higher math
related blog may find it easy to answer such a captcha.

